# A new creation



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Therefore, if anyone is in Christ, the new creation has come:[a] The old has gone, the new is here! 2 Cor. 5:17

I am a new creation! I got baptised tonight! Hallelujah!


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Amen to that, I'm so Happy for You!! Praise God


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

A new sister! :fireworks:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

This is one thing I love about this forum, Christ is celebrated! I am so happy for you!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I am so happy for you. Congratulations!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Good for you!!!! Congratulations and Praise Jesus!!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Good for you!


----------



## jackiesme (Oct 16, 2013)

So happy for you. Welcome to the family.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

WOOHOO! Praise the Lord! :hugs: :stars:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulation. That is wonderful. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Congrats!! :stars::stars::stars:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

YAY!! Praise the Lord


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh Congrats Kayla!!! :stars: :leap: I'm so so happy for you!!!  :hug: Eep!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Wonderful News!!! ...:stars:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

So happy for you Kayla! How wonderful!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you everyone! I feel refreshed and renewed!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

this has got to be the BEST EVER forum where we not only share our knowledge, support, cheers, and tears over our animals but can share what God is doing on our life!! 

AMAZING!!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Congrats! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

